# What kind of wood is this I think it is oak but not positive



## 300proxs (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Chasdev (Aug 31, 2021)

The bark does not look like any kind of oak I remember but the wood grain sure does..
There's LOTS of different kinds of Oaks though.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 31, 2021)

welcome to smf, as chasdev said  the bark doesn't look like any oak in these parts, where are you from that may help to identify if it's oak or something else.


----------



## 300proxs (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm in east Texas I also don't recognize the bark but the wood looks alot like red oak im just not sure I want to put it in my pit yet


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks like oak to me


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 31, 2021)

Oak that’s been split for 16 months


----------



## 300proxs (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you it should be good to go in the pit


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks like Flatbroke has you covered now roll some smoke and let’s see that Qview.


----------



## 300proxs (Aug 31, 2021)

Will do thanks all for the help


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 31, 2021)

I'd burn it....


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks like the oak I used today.


----------



## ConrodM (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks like my Water Oak.  Splits much easier than Live Oak. Runs Great in stick burner


----------



## 1MoreFord (Aug 31, 2021)

It's one of the various red oaks and will be good.


----------



## tyglover (Sep 1, 2021)

It looks like seasoned piece of Coast live oak we have here in CA


----------



## ConrodM (Sep 2, 2021)

What state is OP getting wood from?  That would help


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 3, 2021)

The wood does look like oak, but the telltale circle of holes (yellow belly sapsucker) says pecan.  Either way, it's good.


----------

